# Critter digging up dirt along foundation



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Can anyone give me an idea what animal might be making this mess?










I have seen a chipmunk around the yard but do they dig this aggressively?

Haven't seen any other critters around but moles/voles are seldom visible.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way is a Chipmunk doing that.
There going to make small holes to borrow in.
Got a dog running loose?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like the work of a ground hog. If you or a neighbor has a "trail cam" you may be able to see the culprit.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Never seen any dogs running loose. We are near farm field and get plenty of deer, but they don't dig as far as I know 

I guess I will set a trap right there and see if I can get something.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

As winter nears animals are trying to eat more to store fat. Could it be a badger or skunk, even a fox? Or as another poster said, groundhog.


----------

